# Royd Tolkien shares brother's bucket list



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jul 5, 2022)

Here's an interesting interview on the topic. 






P. S. Have you read the book or watched the film by Royd Tolkien?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 5, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Here's an interesting interview on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting-- I don't believe I have.


----------

